# Steinberg updates Cubase to v10.0.10



## catsass (Dec 20, 2018)

From Steinberg:

Steinberg has announced that the *Cubase* 10.0.10 maintenance update for the whole Cubase family is now available in the Steinberg Download Assistant. If you haven't updated yet and you would like to try it first, the Cubase Pro and Elements trials are now available on the product pages as well.

The update addresses several issues related to the window handling and the workspaces behaviour. Additionally more than 20 issues have been resolved in several areas of the application. Please have a look at the version history for all details.

Some of the workflow changes that have been introduced in Cubase 10 have been intensively discussed in the Steinberg Cubase forum. There are no changes in this maintenance update yet for the color tool, the color panel and the right-click context menu, but Steinberg are working on it and there will be improvements in this regard in a future update. Two improvements could already be implemented in this update: The "add track" workflow is back to a single click and the "file path" behaviour in the Audio Export dialogue has been adjusted. We've also addressed the erratic response of Cubase when using multiple windows across multiple HiDPI displays under Windows. And several minor hiccups were also attended to, but everything should be running ever so smoothly now.

The update can be downloaded HERE.


----------



## Synetos (Dec 20, 2018)

I installed it, and now my projects are hanging on startup. I should have waited :(

Edit: If i create an empty project, it launches fine. But my template made in 10.0.5 is hanging. Always on loading mix console, but not always on the same track or vst. So, something is buggy.


----------



## puremusic (Dec 20, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 20, 2018)

Installed fine here and opened up my 1300+ disabled track template and other projects no problem. Windows 10 BTW...


----------



## Synetos (Dec 20, 2018)

I reinstalled Waves Soundgrid driver, and now it is working. So, who knows. Maybe unrelated to update? I dunno, just glad it came back up. Not interested in starting from scratch.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 20, 2018)

I had the waves SG problem as well.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 20, 2018)

Chris Hurst said:


> I had the waves SG problem as well.


Interestingly my Waves SoundGrid appears to be fine 
Though I have not tested playback yet...

UDATE: No issue with my SoundGrid Driver. Playback continued on fine and nothing went wrong at all for me!


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 20, 2018)

Now Arturia thumbnails and instruments work and display correctly in non-HiDPI mode.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 20, 2018)

Wonder if it fixes any media bay isssues. I have issues. Some are related to media bay.


----------



## stigc56 (Dec 21, 2018)

The bug in the Key Editor is still there, I wonder if Steinberg is listening to us? 
Sometimes it's like we are beta testing, it's frustrating!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 21, 2018)

stigc56 said:


> The bug in the Key Editor is still there, I wonder if Steinberg is listening to us?
> Sometimes it's like we are beta testing, it's frustrating!


In some ways it makes sense that we would be beta testers, since thy cannot find the number of bugs we do.

Matter of volume of users


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 21, 2018)

Patchnote said:


> The Expression Maps selector in the Inspector has been replaced from a menu to a pop-up selector to improve handling of large amount of Expression Maps.


:emoji_fire::emoji_fire:


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 21, 2018)

Manaberry said:


> :emoji_fire::emoji_fire:


Yeah, I never saw that in the changes. Nice feature and it has the search function too


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 21, 2018)

well I finally threw down for the cubase10 cross grade. Nice looking program and I'm looking forward to spending more time with it. It has crashed my computer quite a lot today though I do have to say. Hopefully it will stabilize with time. Sometimes even it crashes and I can't seem to completely kill something in the background related to cubase and have to reboot in order to start it up again..maybe when I understand what background processes need to also be killed after a crash it will make more sense...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 21, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> well I finally threw down for the cubase10 cross grade. Nice looking program and I'm looking forward to spending more time with it. It has crashed my computer quite a lot today though I do have to say. Hopefully it will stabilize with time. Sometimes even it crashes and I can't seem to completely kill something in the background related to cubase and have to reboot in order to start it up again..maybe when I understand what background processes need to also be killed after a crash it will make more sense...


Which version of macOS are you on?
And any thoughts on what might be crashing it...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm still just kind of configuring it and it crashes doing all kinds of different things. Sorry, my first impression is not good. I honestly can't believe how easily it crashes compared to LPX. Anyway i am just going to chalk it up to early release, hopefully future updates will be better, I could not trust it this way.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 21, 2018)

the latest v10.0.10 is quite disappointing, Cubase just hang on there when quitting the program, now I have to force quite it every single time, and there're lots of things aren't as convenient as before (ex: when enter cursor position via key command in piano roll, now I have to press the enter twice).

The first version of Cubase Pro 10 was far more stable then v10.0.10.


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 22, 2018)

This update ‘reset’ my Media Bay.

I had configured it to display specific columns, keywords, and custom tags. The display was reset to the default view, and even if I made changes would keep resetting on every restart.

In the end I discovered if I saved a project before quitting, the Media Bay settings would also be saved permanently.

I only completed my lengthy preset tagging on Wednesday, and the update borked it on Thursday. Somehow Cubase always knows the best time to stop working properly for maximum impact.


----------



## Tfis (Dec 22, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Yeah, I never saw that in the changes. Nice feature and it has the search function too


Can someone post a screenshot how it looks like now?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 22, 2018)

Tfis said:


> Can someone post a screenshot how it looks like now?


I will send one shortly


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 22, 2018)

Tfis said:


> Can someone post a screenshot how it looks like now?


Here you go, as promised


----------



## AllanH (Dec 22, 2018)

I think I'm going to hold off for now. The initial .5 works reasonably well for me.


----------



## Tfis (Dec 22, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Here you go, as promised



Thank you. Now I understand. I thought they changed the behaviour of already choosen expression maps: only the first 12 keyswitches are visible..it doesn't matter how much space you left.




Why is there a scrollbar? There is enough space left...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 23, 2018)

alright Cubase gurus.... question for you. I just cross graded to cubase10. Everything is new to me. I have a DAW project here on Logic, E.T. Score...plays wonderfully through VEP....around 100 instrument channels in VEP and the same number of tracks in Logic. The project was downloaded from VSL website and came with a Cubase CPR file too. So I loaded this up in Cubase 10.

In Cubase 10 it is coughing stuttering all over the place, even with the audio buffer set to max 2048.. CPU meter says under 30%, but its just a stream of stuttering sound. Totally unusable. 

Is there some tricks I need to know about to make this work with Cubase+VEP on mac?

The only difference I can think of between this CPR in cubase vs the Logic project, is that the Logic project is using AU version of the VEP plugin, feeding to 4 instances, the Cubase project is using VST3 version of the VEP plugin feeding it all into a single VEP instance. Aside from that, I believe they are the same scenario, but Cubase can't seem to handle it.


----------



## stixman (Dec 23, 2018)

Cubase 10.10 has just crashed on exit!!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 23, 2018)

Yay, after 100 years they finally thought of making the expression map selector halfway usable.

Too bad they broke the expression maps in the process. All my stuff is now unusable. There's a weird bug where in the output mapping area, only two outputs are showing. Even if you have more, like I do. And it's not just a GUI bug either - the output truly isn't there any more, which renders the expression map useless.

If you add a new output mapping, it's not there. But the one that already should be there, but is missing, suddenly appears.

The list of expression maps itself has the same issue. You add a new expression map, it's not there. Click on the little "+" to create a new expression map - it doesn't, but the one you previously tried to add suddenly appears.

So, if you have a template with tons of expression maps, and you're using more than two output mappings (for example VSL - one KS for the matrix and another two for the X and Y axes) - stay away from this update to not render your template unusable.

I can't even find an installer for the previous version on Steinbergs website. Don't they have those available? I could re-download 9.5, but apparently not 10.0.


----------



## HelixK (Dec 23, 2018)

Any large template users here? Is Cubase 10 more responsive when you have thousand of midi tracks visible?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 23, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Yay, after 100 years they finally thought of making the expression map selector halfway usable.
> 
> Too bad they broke the expression maps in the process. All my stuff is now unusable. There's a weird bug where in the output mapping area, only two outputs are showing. Even if you have more, like I do. And it's not just a GUI bug either - the output truly isn't there any more, which renders the expression map useless.
> 
> ...


Use the Cubase Download Assistant, they have previous versions available there...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 23, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Any large template users here? Is Cubase 10 more responsive when you have thousand of midi tracks visible?


I have 1000's of disabled instrument tracks and it's pretty damn responsive. There is a slight delay when folding/unfolding track folders and when showing say just the STRINGS out of 1500+ tracks but hey I'm amazed at how well it all works with hundreds of expression/drum maps. No complaints, I'm the weak link in the chain...


----------



## HelixK (Dec 23, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> I have 1000's of disabled instrument tracks and it's pretty damn responsive. There is a slight delay when folding/unfolding track folders and when showing say just the STRINGS out of 1500+ tracks but hey I'm amazed at how well it all works with hundreds of expression/drum maps. No complaints, I'm the weak link in the chain...



Thanks! Was it significantly worse with 9.5? 

If you select a midi track and keep the arrow key pressed, does it cycle through the tracks smoothly? I have a template with almost 4000 tracks and it feels very choppy when I switch tracks.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 23, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Use the Cubase Download Assistant, they have previous versions available there...



How do you navigate to them? I can't seem to find Cubase 10.0.0. There is a Cubase 9.5 installer, but I didn't buy the paid update to 10 to stay on 9.5.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 24, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Thanks! Was it significantly worse with 9.5?
> 
> If you select a midi track and keep the arrow key pressed, does it cycle through the tracks smoothly? I have a template with almost 4000 tracks and it feels very choppy when I switch tracks.


I'm not sure, I started fresh on 10 having sold Cubase 9 in some fit of madness. It's scrolling buttery smooth here, are you using VEPro by chance?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 24, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> How do you navigate to them? I can't seem to find Cubase 10.0.0. There is a Cubase 9.5 installer, but I didn't buy the paid update to 10 to stay on 9.5.


I thought I saw a Legacy tab before, now it's not there. I thought you were able to run any previous versions of Cubase since you own 10 Pro, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 24, 2018)

I am new Cubase10 users. Does anyone know if my license will work with 9.5? Its no problem to download it from the download assistant.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 24, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> I am new Cubase10 users. Does anyone know if my license will work with 9.5? Its no problem to download it from the download assistant.


I'm 99.99% sure you can use older versions...


----------



## HelixK (Dec 24, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> I'm not sure, I started fresh on 10 having sold Cubase 9 in some fit of madness. It's scrolling buttery smooth here, are you using VEPro by chance?



Yes I am. Why, does it add lag? My template consists of thousands of midi tracks and 11 VEPRO instances (48 midi ports each).

May I also ask how long does it take to load your template file?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 24, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Yes I am. Why, does it add lag? My template consists of thousands of midi tracks and 11 VEPRO instances (48 midi ports each).
> 
> May I also ask how long does it take to load your template file?


I've heard of people with problems using VEP. Maybe it's the number of midi tracks. Jononotbono has some 4000+ midi, would be good to hear his experience. Mine are all instrument tracks.

Well Cubase takes some minutes to get to the start screen, but once there loading the template itself, which is all disabled instrument tracks, hundreds of expression/drum maps plus maybe 30 group tracks, 8 FX sends takes only about 10 seconds to fire up and it's ready...


----------



## HelixK (Dec 25, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> I've heard of people with problems using VEP. Maybe it's the number of midi tracks. Jononotbono has some 4000+ midi, would be good to hear his experience. Mine are all instrument tracks.
> 
> Well Cubase takes some minutes to get to the start screen, but once there loading the template itself, which is all disabled instrument tracks, hundreds of expression/drum maps plus maybe 30 group tracks, 8 FX sends takes only about 10 seconds to fire up and it's ready...



Thanks! Do you mean it takes minutes to pass the splash screen when you first open Cubase? If that's the case, it certainly not normal... my Cubase loads in less than 15 seconds.

@jononotbono are you using Cubase 10?


----------

